# Found some today!



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

Went scouting near the pass and found some! Didn't disturb'em I'll b back tmmrw gonna put my 9yr old on one she has a 80lber under her belt from last season! But things r starting to look up, missed some pics today phone wasn't charged enough, just giving a small report. I'm gassing the whaler now. Cujo


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

That's cool! You are a lot braver than i am. Those suckers can disappear in seconds much less overnight. I would've been chunking lures at them like it was my last day on earth. Good of you though to try and go back to give your daughter a chance. Looking forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## hoop121 (Jul 28, 2014)

disclosure: new to salwater. didn't even know what a tarpon was until about a year ago


My wife and I were in Key West earlier this month and I saw a school of them while I was snorkeling. Two of them had to be 7 feet. 

We also got to hand feed some monsters in the marina area that the locals referred to as their pet tarpons. 

I had no idea they came through to Galveston area!


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes sir, they migrate up and down the coast from Florida to Mexico. I don't get to chase them as often as i want to but i have had some good days catching them in Texas over the past couple of years. There are many guys that know a lot more about it than I do. But yes, they are here in decent numbers during the warmer months.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

going out on saturday past the freport jetties to look for them. any sightings would be appreciated in that area


----------

